# My Stihl FS 56 straight-shaft grass trimmer – A review



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I needed a new string trimmer and decided to step up to something better than the big box stores.

After some research, I went with a Stihl, particularly the model FS 56.










This 10.6 lb machine has a 27.2cc engine with a fuel capacity of 11.5 oz and cuts a 16.5 inch swath. It retails for $199.95.

Stihl products are only available from authorized dealers ergo they cannot be purchased from the big box stores.

When I told the sales associate what I wanted, I expected to get a box with parts that require assembly. I was a little surprised when he went to the display wall where apparently all the trimmers are hung ...fully assembled. 

This is my first Stihl product so I am not sure if this is normal for all Stihl dealerships.

Before handing over my purchase the sales associate took it in the back, added some fuel and verified that it started and ran properly.

After assuring him I understood the start and run process, I was handed the trimmer along with a plastic bag containing the operating manual, a pair of safety glasses, a stop pin and wrench. The last two items are used to change out the trimmer head for a brush cutter or other approved accessories which is explained in the owner’s manual.

Starting this trimmer is not much different than other 2-stroke engines.

The only unusual part was after getting it started with the lever in the half–choke position (which only took one pull). On most 2-stroke engines after letting the engine warm up at idle for a minute, you then have to move the choke lever to "Run". On the Stihl, you simply pull the throttle trigger briefly and the choke automatically goes to the "Run" position. I have never seen this process before.

The instructions state not to run a factory new trimmer off load at full throttle for the first three tank fillings. Off load means when not actually cutting grass or brush. This avoids possible damage during the break-in period.

The power of this trimmer is excellent and more than adequate for the home user. At no time did the trimmer bog down or hesitate even when cutting thick grass or holding it at odd angles while curb edging.

It should be noted I am using ethanol-free fuel in the form of TruFuel, a 50:1 pre-mix fuel available at most home centers. While more expensive than mixing my own, I reduce the potential damage ethanol is known to cause in small engines.

I did have some initial problems with line feed. A couple of times I had to stop and open the trimmer head to clear a jammed line. I found this was more due to the line being wrapped to tight on the spool than any deficiency of the product. I unwound the line and rewound it being careful not to wrap to tight and have not had any further issues with jamming.

There are four trimmer heads that can be used with this trimmer. Mine came with the AutoCut 25-2 (others sold separately) which uses the tap & feed method similar to most trimmers. It holds two lengths of 7m (approx. 22ft) line, a vast improvement over the twelve foot capacity of my old Toro.

Despite the English portion of the owner’s manual being 47 pages long and covering all the different head attachments that can be used, it does not cover how to refill the line spool.

The instructions are available on Stihl’s website and show the process to be relatively simple.

The Stihl FS 56 trimmer has proven to be an excellent tool. There is no hesitation even when turning it at odd angles to edge along sidewalks.

Although this is the company’s homeowner model, it performs like a professional tool. Its construction and performance surpasses anything I have had prior and in my opinion is worth brown-bagging lunch for a few weeks to afford.

I have had the trimmer for 2 months now and use it about every 7-10 days. Since the engine has broken in, the power has actually improved. This is expected and discussed in the owners manual.

I am now using Echo Black Diamond .095 trimmer line.

This line is quieter and smoother than anything else I have used before. Even at wide-open throttle you do not hear the "angry swarm of bees" sound and there is a lot less vibration. 

This line not only cuts incredibly well and very even, it is very durable. I did my normal yard trimming which includes the fence lines, along the walls of the house and the edges of the driveway and used nowhere as much line as used to.

You cannot go wrong with this trimmer combined with the Black Diamond line.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What you experienced at the deal is normal.
Since you were smart enough to buy one at the dealer you know where to buy parts and get it fixed.
I own three FS90R's and use them everyday.
With a straight shaft I can use it for a pole saw, mini tiller, hedge trimmer, edger, bed definer just by switching the head which is far cheaper than buying dedicated that only get used a few times a year.
Only service I've done in well over 5 years is replace a fuel line in the gas tank.
Around here there's lots of gas stations that sell Non Ethanol fuel, keep an eye out for one, far cheaper then buying the premixed cans.
The dealer may know where one is.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Not sure if it's nationwide or not but I found a website locally that listed all the stations that sell non ethanol gas. Haven't look at it in several years since I now know where the those stations are ..... the ones that are convenient for me anyway.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The only way for warranty work to be honored because of a sick engine is to take the unit back to that dealer and have them fill it with their gas each time it runs empty. Even then you'll may still get the _*LOOK*_ , what did you do wrong so they can avoid warranty work. It's called_* Double Dipping*_.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I am still trying to find ethanol-free gas around where I live.

Senior, I understand what you mean. The staff at the dealership I went to were all very professional and courteous. I know this is not necessarily indicative of the back-end service but from what I found out this store has been opened for quite some time. 

Considering there are half a dozen other dealers in a 30-mile radius, if their service was sub-par, it is unlikely they would still be in business. I am willing to give them the benefit of the doubt until proven otherwise. 

I am adamant about taking care of all my lawn tools. They are serviced per the owners manual, properly stored and never abused.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I am still trying to find ethanol-free gas around where I live.


Ayuh,.... Donno where, Where is, but 'round here,....

We used to go to the Indian res. to buy ethanol free gasoline,....
NYS figured out they were loosin' tax revenue, so it's been available 'bout everywhere for 3 or 4 years now,...
Ya pay more for it, but it's the only gasoline I buy,...

My truck is diesel, but all my toys are gas,....
Boats, trimmer(a Stilh combo-unit), chainsaws(also Stilhs), wood splitters, gas winch, etc,...
I add stabil when I buy it too,....


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Nearest Indian reservation is some 90 miles away...:sad:


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Here's a link for the whole country and Canada.


https://www.pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=FL


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Looks like 1 possibility about 45 miles away. I will have to check it out next time I am in the area.


----------

